# Does anyone use Arccos?



## MarkT (Apr 1, 2021)

There’s a magazine feature on Arccos and they’re looking for some user feedback. Has anyone used it? Has it improved your game? What do you particularly like about it? Is there any aspect you don’t like? Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 1, 2021)

I use it, did use Game Golf until their customer support and their Pro version started to suffer.

Used it for 4 months before the last lockdown and found the information very accurate and far more in depth than GG.

The annual cost will be a sticking point if users don’t use the information given for improving themselves.

With only using it 4 months and the last lockdown I can’t put my hand on my heart and say it has improved my game, but it has highlighted the weaker areas of my game to work on over this season.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 1, 2021)

I've had Game Golf and also Shotscope and frankly they were both so difficult to get to work properly that, whilst I wouldn't mind trying Arcoss, I really dont want to risk another load of money on a system that may be no better.

Game golf didnt always record shots but forgetting to  tap the belt receiver was often the fault but Shotscope was a nightmare, they eventually told me I needed to waggle the club more and take more practice swings, something I wouldn't normally have done - I only tried it once after that and it still didnt record sufficiently enough shots still and I had to do far too much editing which clearly would ruin the true stats.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2021)

Think their partnership with cobra is a great idea. Give them away and then sucker people into a fee for renewing 

I've got Garmin and their connect sensors .. expensive but work fantastic

The watches have built in tracking on some which is all u need


----------



## RichA (Apr 1, 2021)

I have never used Arccos, so can't provide feedback. I am however in the market for a set of new irons and will be specifying grips without Arccos.
I don't want to pay a subscription once the free period ends and I can't see how they help golfers like me, who can't consistently hit a yardage with the same iron repeatedly anyway. The red and white stick 150 yards from the centre of the green seems more useful than obsessively digging my phone out to check the app after every shot.
Unless I'm massively missing the point, I'm assuming that it's a tool for their R&D people to harvest data from paying customers.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2021)

I used Arccos for a while and had nothing but trouble with it.
I had the tags and the Link
I found it hard to place the Link so it would pick up shots - so many were missed I'd spend more time editing than playing.
Although I went through the process of pairing the tags to the app the system regularly picked up the wrong club or no club at all - hence the missed shots.
I didn't use the caddie facility as the last thing I want is a phone in my hand on the course..
As a result I never got to really look at the data because there wasn't enough of it...mind you, hitting 395 yard drives made me feel good.
I've moved on to Shotscope V3.
Only 2 rounds in and it's missed a total of 4 shots, 2 of which were short chips.
Seems much more reliable - and I don't take many practice swings.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 1, 2021)

RichA said:



			I have never used Arccos, so can't provide feedback. I am however in the market for a set of new irons and will be specifying grips without Arccos.
I don't want to pay a subscription once the free period ends and I can't see how they help golfers like me, who can't consistently hit a yardage with the same iron repeatedly anyway. The red and white stick 150 yards from the centre of the green seems more useful than obsessively digging my phone out to check the app after every shot.
Unless I'm massively missing the point, I'm assuming that it's a tool for their R&D people to harvest data from paying customers.
		
Click to expand...

Phone is in my bag prior to teeing off and doesn’t come out again until I leave the course.

Not only Arccos, but Shotscope, GG etc give a lot more than shot distance.


----------



## Bwgan (Apr 1, 2021)

I've used Game Golf for years and was fortunate to get Arcoss through their special offer with Ping clubs I bought. I was really excited to tried it as they seem to offer a few more stats than Game Golf and was willing to pay the subscription (Game Golf subscription free). However first round it just zapped the battery on my phone from 100% to a couple of % left (Samsung S8). Tried again the next week, with all apps off and it did the same, so basically system is un usable.  I believe this is android issue? Having my phone In my pocket was a right pain, the clip on game golf is so much better but i think arcoss has brought out something similar.  So as you can tell I'm back on Game Golf.


----------



## bwstokie (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes the subscription is a bit of a sore point but I find it invaluable and after recent updates it hardly misses a beat.  I use the Apple Watch app to get the distances and occasionally whip my phone out if it’s a new course and I’m not sure what I’m facing.  Having the phone in my pocket has never bothered me and I’ll see me continuing with it as long as I have a full bag of cobra clubs.  Have experienced both the smart grips and the screw in sensors and feel as though the grips are far better than the sensors from my experience.  I’ve never had any issues with phone or watch battery life other than I tried the shot detection on the watch a couple of times (leaving phone in bag) and my watch only just lasted a 2.5 hour 18 hole sole round. Haven’t used any other solution apart from Arccos so can’t comment on how it compares to anything else.


----------



## RichA (Apr 1, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Phone is in my bag prior to teeing off and doesn’t come out again until I leave the course.

Not only Arccos, but Shotscope, GG etc give a lot more than shot distance.
		
Click to expand...

Do you just use it for post-match analysis, knowing your yardages?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 1, 2021)

RichA said:



			Do you just use it for post-match analysis, knowing your yardages?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, amongst other things


----------



## larmen (Apr 1, 2021)

I am an early adopter on this and therefore lucky to have the plug ins without any annual fees. Ever! (?)

I like the whole stats set you get, distances by club, misses by side, long or short, ... . The strikes gained is still a bit beyond my understanding, but that is probably because my Arccos handicap is too optimistic about my ability.

I know that the issues are likely due to my inconsistent play, and I play a lot better on the 9 hole than on the 18 hole course. That makes the caddy function useless to me at this point in time, but I know it works well for a more consistent player.

The green is a bit of a faffing around exercise, but I now got the link and it should make it easier to set the flag. Not used it yet, didn’t play between the last lockdowns.



If you are working with them, get them to integrate with top tracer. That would be great, automatic club recognition; and possibly stats back into Arccos as well ;-)


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Apr 1, 2021)

Just (today) got a Cobra F9 iron set with built in Arccos and have requested the free set of extra sensors for my other clubs. I was a long time Game Golf user but got burnt with the "Pro" product that never worked for me.


----------



## Tinkerman (Apr 1, 2021)

Had it on my Cobra clubs. Missed too many shots and didn't want to pay the subscription. Good stats though. Now using Garmin S20. Stats aren't as good but only one off fee and doesn't miss shots. Downside is you need sensors for putting. 
Think about how much you need the stats. Do you already know your strengths and weaknesses? Do you know your distances? Will it be something you use for 4 months and then ignore or look at infrequently? Only you can answer those.


----------



## greenone (Apr 1, 2021)

Tinkerman said:



			Had it on my Cobra clubs. Missed too many shots and didn't want to pay the subscription. Good stats though. Now using Garmin S20. Stats aren't as good but only one off fee and doesn't miss shots. Downside is you need sensors for putting.
Think about how much you need the stats. Do you already know your strengths and weaknesses? Do you know your distances? Will it be something you use for 4 months and then ignore or look at infrequently? Only you can answer those.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I knew my strengths and weaknesses were. Turns out my weakness wasn't what I thought it was. It's great for showing what needs worked on and the best bit for me is where my miss is for each club. Since I got the link missed shots are now a rarity.


----------



## Albo (Apr 2, 2021)

I got them free with my Cobra woods, used for a short time, but found the drain on my phone battery to be horrific so stopped using them, they might have been great but I'll never know.

Edit to add, I now use Garmin S60 watch which gives me all.the data I need and from memory used to get from the Cobra clubs.

I didn't realise there was a monthly cost to these things now, glad I binned them when I did.

The pay monthly thing generally isn't to my taste, up here in Scotland in the winter months i'm either not playing or wrapped up.in so many layers that there could be no real meaningful stats.

What ever happened to buy once use until you need to buy again?!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 2, 2021)

Fantastic idea and well designed in comparison to game golf. 

I used mine religiously for two years but frankly got tired of the extra complexity it added to golf. 

I spent a lot of time faffing around between holes trying to correct it’s missed shots etc. 

It also killed the battery in my Iwatch 4 and only lasted 15 holes at most 

In the end I flogged it. Not because as an individual item it was poor necessarily. However when you are setting up a trolly and then Faffing around with the clunky arcoss menus and phone pairing etc it was to much farting around before and during a round. It became a total distraction for me personally. 

I ditched the trolly as well and just Carry now with a basic garmin g10 watch. 

I think tech can really help but similarly most of it is just a distraction.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 2, 2021)

RichA said:



			I have never used Arccos, so can't provide feedback. I am however in the market for a set of new irons and will be specifying grips without Arccos.
I don't want to pay a subscription once the free period ends and I can't see how they help golfers like me, who can't consistently hit a yardage with the same iron repeatedly anyway. The red and white stick 150 yards from the centre of the green seems more useful than obsessively digging my phone out to check the app after every shot.
Unless I'm massively missing the point, I'm assuming that it's a tool for their R&D people to harvest data from paying customers.
		
Click to expand...

You have missed the point

How do you know which club goes 150? Use a tracker to check

Think your thinking of GPS.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			You have missed the point

How do you know which club goes 150? Use a tracker to check

Think your thinking of GPS.
		
Click to expand...

A shot tracker can't give you the distance info that you really need.
It can only work on carry + roll.
So your 7i may go 150 in total but the number you need is the carry because roll depends on millions of variables.
No shot tracker that you can take out on the course will give you carry.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			A shot tracker can't give you the distance info that you really need.
It can only work on carry + roll.
So your 7i may go 150 in total but the number you need is the carry because roll depends on millions of variables.
No shot tracker that you can take out on the course will give you carry.
		
Click to expand...

Your eyes can work that bit out tho, especially over 150 yards you can see you roughly rolled X amount of yards 

Also can look at where your pitch mark is on the green and work it out and minus from the distance


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Your eyes can work that bit out tho, especially over 150 yards you can see you roughly rolled X amount of yards

Also can look at where your pitch mark is on the green and work it out and minus from the distance
		
Click to expand...

You're assuming you can see the ball land.
You're assuming you hit the green all the time
What about longer clubs? On my course, on some holes, we can get 70+ yards of roll in the summer, less than 10 in the winter.
Total distance can be useful but the variability of the ground conditions that allow roll out skews the numbers.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You're assuming you can see the ball land.
You're assuming you hit the green all the time
What about longer clubs? On my course, on some holes, we can get 70+ yards of roll in the summer, less than 10 in the winter.
Total distance can be useful but the variability of the ground conditions that allow roll out skews the numbers.
		
Click to expand...

The example given was 150 yards .. which you should be able to see land and say you have something to go over your going to see if it makes or not 

Longer clubs you can get average 

My Garmin ct10 when I pull a club gives me average distance with that club. Yes it's total distance but it's still more useful than not knowing 

Plus on average the gapping works out . Even with the carry included so you get a picture of your bag .


----------



## RichA (Apr 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			You have missed the point

How do you know which club goes 150? Use a tracker to check

Think your thinking of GPS.
		
Click to expand...

My point is that for a less good golfer, like me, 150 yards could be anything from 8i to 5i, depending on weather, mood, tide schedules, etc. I'm better off just going with my feelings.
For better golfers who know their club yardage to within 5 yards, I can see the benefit.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 2, 2021)

RichA said:



			My point is that for a less good golfer, like me, 150 yards could be anything from 8i to 5i, depending on weather, mood, tide schedules, etc. I'm better off just going with my feelings.
For better golfers who know their club yardage to within 5 yards, I can see the benefit.
		
Click to expand...

Yet you need to know that a club that can get there 

I remember showing up to a round and my GPS wasn't charged .. didn't know how long to the green etc 

The 4 handicapper gave the patronising doesn't get gps if you can't hit your clubs consistently to that yardage ... Yes but if the green is 130 yards away I want to know to pull a 8 iron or above and not try and get there with a wedge


----------



## RichA (Apr 2, 2021)

I understand and I absolutely support everyone's freedom to use Arccos, apps, GPS or laser sights.
For me, personally, I'm happy to judge distance to middle of green based on the scorecard for par 3s and estimating distance to 150 markers elsewhere.
Experience tells me that with a perfect lie, perfect weather and a perfect strike, I'll carry my 7i 150 yards. It also tells me that I'm equally likely to carry it 130.
Bad golfers, like me are so inconsistent that I don't see how a small personal dataset can be useful, unless I was keen to closely monitor my statistics, which I'm not. I'm sure others are.
I can definitely see how a dataset taken from millions of rounds played with game improvement irons would be very useful to Cobra or Ping's R&D or marketing departments.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 2, 2021)

I would quite like to know how a shot tracker would have helped with my club selection this week. 
Tuesday on 16th, 175 yards pin. Green is raised so got to fly all the way in less than firm conditions. Hit 8 iron and flew the green.

Thursday on same hole, yardage the same give or take a yard. 15 yards short with a 19 degree hybrid.

Wind switched 180 degrees, from 3 club downwind to 3 club headwind. 

Best shot I hit all day was a 90 yard pitch with a 7 iron to 2 feet, just knocked it under the wind.

I think you see too many golfers obsessed by numbers, eg, I hit this club x distance.

Truth is very rarely does 150 yards play 150 yards due to wind, temps, humidity, uphill/downhill, ground conditions. They end up generally under clubbing on about 90% of their shots despite knowing how far they hit each club.


----------



## greenone (Apr 2, 2021)

If you use the virtual caddie (I don't) it takes into account wind direction and speed, temperature and slope.


----------



## slowhand (Apr 2, 2021)

I used it for a while when I had some Cobra F8 irons that came with ye grips, and the additional sensors that came with.

Pros:
I liked the stats, and the GPS yardages form the app via my Apple Watch seemed accurate.

Cons:
It missed too many shots. Chipping with clubs seemed to skew the yardages. Marking the pin for putts is a real faff as I had to get the phone out of my bag. Marking a putt from off the green seems to be a hassle. Screw in sensors are bulky and expensive to replace, as are the grip sensors if you play often and regrip each year

AND

It’s expensive due to the subscription.

Shotscope seems much better value for money and I’m seriously considering buying one. Just need to know if the numbers in the watch are big enough for me to read without my glasses


----------



## larmen (Apr 2, 2021)

One real issue I have is that the software needs you to put out. No net double bogey and picking up, if you don’t finish a hole it just takes you shots as score and thinks you chipped, from any distance.
Not much of an issue for better golfers, but when i lose 2 balls on a hole that becomes a mes, at least in competition. When playing by myself I just finish it anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 2, 2021)

Used mine today in a Comp, Link on belt, phone in bag, played, checked dashboard once round completed and saved.

1 tiny issue only, it recorded a 2 putt when I had a single putt, really pleased it recorded every other shot with no issues and the record hole function on the link worked really well, had very little editing to do when I looked at my account on the PC.

Only the 2nd time using the link on my belt rather than phone in my pocket, very impressed and just hope it continues.


----------



## Sats (Apr 2, 2021)

I've got ARCOS on my driver/fairway and utility (Cobra) but found the whole subscription bit off putting as I don't have it on the other clubs and don't want to fork out £100+ for something that seems less important than other golf stuff to me.


----------



## karlcole (Apr 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Used mine today in a Comp, Link on belt, phone in bag, played, checked dashboard once round completed and saved.

1 tiny issue only, it recorded a 2 putt when I had a single putt, really pleased it recorded every other shot with no issues and the record hole function on the link worked really well, had very little editing to do when I looked at my account on the PC.

Only the 2nd time using the link on my belt rather than phone in my pocket, very impressed and just hope it continues.
		
Click to expand...

The link is brilliant. Had mine since before Xmas it worked like a treat but has recently stopped picking ALL my shots up! Sensors works fine with my phone but not the link..currently sorting the issue with customer service. Was thinking about binning arccos before the intrludicty of the link but it's.so easy and exactly as you described


----------



## Ross61 (Apr 3, 2021)

It came with my Cobra clubs, apparently it also comes with Ping clubs too. I used it for the trial period, but got fed up spending 15-30 minutes editing it after the game. I didn’t bother marking the pin position as it was even more faff. It regularly missed shots and the stats were not very accurate due to course peculiarities, Such as fairways being not where the software thought they were. I rarely use my 8 iron around the course but I do use it on a steep downhill 157 yard hole. So my stats show my 8 iron being longer than 7 iron.
 the stats are also aimed at better players, for instance my approach to green stats are poor as my 200-225 yard approaches all come up short as I can’t hit any club except my driver that far.
 As for £100 for a years subscription is concerned it was an easy choice of not Paying. I do have to say I did like looking at my shot distances after a round as having the new clubs it was beneficial to know, but once I had that info I didn’t need it any more.


----------



## Junior (Apr 3, 2021)

MarkT said:



			There’s a magazine feature on Arccos and they’re looking for some user feedback. Has anyone used it? Has it improved your game? What do you particularly like about it? Is there any aspect you don’t like? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I was fortunate enough to win a set cf Cobra clubs and Arrcos from GM a few years ago.

I enjoyed Arccos but didn’t reinvest when I got new clubs.  I found that my game had levelled out at 5/6 handicap and the gains that I once enjoyed eg. distance control etc,  were no longer their.  I didn’t need arccos to tell me any more that I don’t make enough putts and most of my misses are to the right.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2021)

Ross61 said:



			It came with my Cobra clubs, apparently it also comes with Ping clubs too. I used it for the trial period, but got fed up spending 15-30 minutes editing it after the game. I didn’t bother marking the pin position as it was even more faff. It regularly missed shots and the stats were not very accurate due to course peculiarities, Such as fairways being not where the software thought they were. I rarely use my 8 iron around the course but I do use it on a steep downhill 157 yard hole. So my stats show my 8 iron being longer than 7 iron.
 the stats are also aimed at better players, for instance my approach to green stats are poor as my 200-225 yard approaches all come up short as I can’t hit any club except my driver that far.
 As for £100 for a years subscription is concerned it was an easy choice of not Paying. I do have to say I did like looking at my shot distances after a round as having the new clubs it was beneficial to know, but once I had that info I didn’t need it any more.
		
Click to expand...

This for me is the best thing about my Garmin s60
It auto tracked Every full shot, and I got used to it so afters I could edit to say that was a driver or an iron etc 

So I got the ct10 sensors for it .. expensive but what I wanted .. now those shots have the club tagged 

No editing

Doesn't miss chips

Goes in end of grips so easy to move when replace clubs etc 

Have replaceable batteries in them 

Also when I pull a club tells me on my watch what it is and My average distance 

Useful


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			This for me is the best thing about my Garmin s60
It auto tracked Every full shot, and I got used to it so afters I could edit to say that was a driver or an iron etc

So I got the ct10 sensors for it .. expensive but what I wanted .. now those shots have the club tagged

No editing

Doesn't miss chips

Goes in end of grips so easy to move when replace clubs etc

Have replaceable batteries in them

*Also when I pull a club tells me on my watch what it is and My average distance*

Useful
		
Click to expand...

Don’t you have to disable that function for playing in comps though?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Don’t you have to disable that function for playing in comps though?
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe you do, I'd have to check (the watch does have tournament mode) however when you get to the distance it doesn't say right 8i from here (which I believe wouldn't be allowed) it only says how far you hit said club once you have picked what you play 

For example pull a 8iron it goes 125

I think that's ok?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2021)

Play’s Like or Club Suggestions Features – A lot of devices now collect your swing data and will know how far you hit your golf shots. GPS devices can give you club suggestions based on your swing history. Devices such as rangefinders give you ‘Plays Like’ information.

I think that would cover it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I don't believe you do, I'd have to check (the watch does have tournament mode) however when you get to the distance it doesn't say right 8i from here (which I believe wouldn't be allowed) it only says how far you hit said club once you have picked what you play

For example pull a 8iron it goes 125

I think that's ok?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, you’re right it’s Tournament mode for comps: From the Garmin S60 Website.

Tournament Mode
Disables the PinPointer and PlaysLike distance features. These features are not allowed during sanctioned tournaments or handicap calculation rounds.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes mate, you’re right it’s Tournament mode for comps: From the Garmin S60 Website.

Tournament Mode
Disables the PinPointer and PlaysLike distance features. These features are not allowed during sanctioned tournaments or handicap calculation rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Might disable them constantly lol never find I can drop the pin anyways and plays like useless to me

Cheers for that , saves a DQ


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Might disable them constantly lol never find I can drop the pin anyways and plays like useless to me

Cheers for that , saves a DQ
		
Click to expand...

I have a Garmin watch with Golf on, but use Arccos so not that aware of Garmin Golf features.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Apr 14, 2021)

Started using Arccos recently after purchasing a set of Cobra King F9 irons and getting the complementary "completion" set of sensors.

Really impressed so far, very few missed shots. The only issue I had was too many putts being detected, then I realised I often knock the ball away after holing out!

I realised today that on my home course (9 holes) I couldn't do a single 18 hole round, it had to be logged as two 9 hole rounds. I sent Arccos a request to fix this and within 10 minutes they responded and had fixed it. Very impressive response time.


----------



## road2ruin (Jun 30, 2021)

Thought I'd bring up this thread rather than start a new one. 

I had Game Golf when it very first started and whilst it was a good idea I found that all the manual shot tracking just added too much fuss to my game and so it quickly joined the ranks of other gadgets that haven't made the grade in my office cupboard. I am now interested in the Arccos set up with the Link as it appears to do the automatic tracking with little interaction from me during the round. I appreciate it's not 100% but it will do the job I want. 

The questions I have for those who already use it are...

1. On the Arccos website they seem to do a very good job of hiding the fact that there is a cost element to the membership, unless that is I am missing something entirely! I've seen mention on here of £100 per year! Is that correct?
2. If you choose not to pay that what do you miss out on, does the system become redundant?

TIA


----------



## adasko (Jun 30, 2021)

road2ruin said:



			1. On the Arccos website they seem to do a very good job of hiding the fact that there is a cost element to the membership, unless that is I am missing something entirely! I've seen mention on here of £100 per year! Is that correct?
2. If you choose not to pay that what do you miss out on, does the system become redundant?

TIA
		
Click to expand...

 I'm in the same situation as you and was looking some info about it. From what i've read yes you have to pay 99 pounds a year first year free. What you getting for that is intelligence caddy so I'm  assuming that's what you lose if you want renewal membership.


----------



## road2ruin (Jun 30, 2021)

adasko said:



			I'm in the same situation as you and was looking some info about it. From what i've read yes you have to pay 99 pounds a year first year free. What you getting for that is intelligence caddy so I'm  assuming that's what you lose if you want renewal membership.
		
Click to expand...

It's very odd, I've been on the site searching and whilst on the Smart Sensors/Grips page is does say "purchases include the first year’s membership to the Arccos Caddie app starting from the date activated" there is nothing anywhere to say what this membership is going forward. 

I spoke to their support and the info they gave me was...

_The yearly subscription is $119.88 USD. For international users, we use the conversion rate at the time of the renewal.

The subscription is needed to use the app._

Sounds pretty much that you don't get any real functionality after the first year unless you keep the subscription going unless someone who has the product can say otherwise?


----------



## bwstokie (Jun 30, 2021)

I’ve had my Arcoss system for well over a year and have been through an annual subscription and it was around £100, billed in USD and converted.  I have been very impressed with it overall until recently when it seems to have gone completely to pot following a recent upgrade.  Basically I had a link to my Apple Watch from iPhone and it just doesn’t work so I’m constantly getting my phone out of my pocket which is a pain.  I’m be been in touch with Arcoss who did reply speedily however they’re blaming an Apple update and have said it’s basically out of their control until the next Apple update.  This really isn’t very helpful especially considering the annual fee you pay.  It’s been like this now for around 3 weeks.  If things don’t improve I may need to invest in a rangefinder when the renewal comes up which would be a shame because I really do like the stat collection and shot detection.  I have the smart grips as opposed to the screw in sensors and I’m getting to the point where I need new grips so it would be an ideal time to go back to traditional grips if they don’t sort the issues out.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 30, 2021)

I’ve just switched back to Game Golf after using Arccos for 12 months, you do have to pay the fee, which I think was £89.99, but that wasn’t the issue.

My issue was the amount of editing I was doing after the round, sometimes it was perfect, then next time out I’d get to random holes (happened on different holes over different rounds) and all the remaining shots in the round were recorded on one hole! So you get to review your round for example and find the 11th has you playing it in over 40 shots and nothing recorded for holes 12-18.

Hopefully Game Golf is back for good, but after just 3 rounds I’ve missed no shots and the GPS is no worse or better than Arccos, but I’m not spending time editing post round.

I know it’s not for everyone, but I find the tagging no issue and it’s part of my PSR.


----------



## GGTTH (Jul 4, 2021)

ShotScope does the same thing and is cheaper with no subscription fee. I've had zero issues with mine since I got it.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 4, 2021)

I’ve considered getting Arccos many times as I’m a bit of a geek and would love a strokes gained look at my game. The yearly fee is definitely a sticking point for me, I’m lucky if I play 40 rounds a year so I’m just not willing to shell out £100 for access to something I’ve already paid for. 

I’ve used a Garmin X40 Approach for about 4 years now and the tracking is good but the stats are garbage, even Garmin don’t seem to know what they are showing you. 

Might get ShotScope but then I’d have to switch watches just for golf since my Garmin gives me steps, sleep, heart rate etc which I do use during the week.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 4, 2021)

Springveldt said:



			I’ve considered getting Arccos many times as I’m a bit of a geek and would love a strokes gained look at my game. The yearly fee is definitely a sticking point for me, I’m lucky if I play 40 rounds a year so I’m just not willing to shell out £100 for access to something I’ve already paid for.

I’ve used a Garmin X40 Approach for about 4 years now and the tracking is good but the stats are garbage, even Garmin don’t seem to know what they are showing you.

Might get ShotScope but then I’d have to switch watches just for golf since my Garmin gives me steps, sleep, heart rate etc which I do use during the week.
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I like/liked about Game Golf and Arccos, you don’t need to change watches etc, the links sit on your belt and provides no info during the round, like yourself I use my Garmin Fenix 5X as my everyday watch and Golf GPS.


----------



## aaajjj7589 (Jul 5, 2021)

I've got the Cobra RADs so they come with the built in sensors. I also have the Arccos link which means I dont have to use my phone when playing.

Personally I love it. I love the feedback you get after you've played a round and it is great for tracking how far you've hit certain clubs etc - especially from certain lies (I hit a PW 186 yards from the rough a couple of rounds back for example) so my club choice is really helped by Arccos. 

Equally it's great for getting insights on what you did well / bad in that round or over a certain amount of rounds. My coach accesses my rounds too and the proof of how my game is going in between lessons is easy for him to tailor my lessons. Fairways hit, putts missed etc. 

I started playing last year and after putting in my cards for the first time at my club I'm currently a 16 hcp which I'm thrilled with. 

So yeah, I can't rave about Arccos enough personally.


----------

